# Recording with Dishplayer



## Guest (Jul 17, 2002)

I have an original dishplayer 7100. I bought it in 1999 solely for the ability to pause live TV. We never subscribed to personal TV. 6 months ago we replaced our second receiver (a 4700) with a PVR501 which we love! I started thinking it would be cool to record on the dishplayer as well. I tried to set up a recording and it kept coming back with something like "requires a subscription to PTV". I thought that was odd since the capabilities are free with the 501. Anyway I called Dish and they informed me that was the case - for $9.95 a month I could have recording capabilities on my dishplayer. The CSR I spoke with didn't even know they still offered PTV, but her supervisor did. Is this consistent with what ya'll know out there - or is there another solution (other than the obvious: buy a 501, 508, or 721)?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

That is the case. PVR functions cost $9.95 a month for the dishplayer. PVR functions on the 501, 508 and 721 have no monthly charge.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

The Dishplayer software was a Micro$oft product and they want to get paid for it every time you use it. The PVR series (501, 508 and 721) were designed by E* so they do not charge extra for that.

For a while there about a year and a half ago, new dishplayers came with a "lifetime" subcription to PTV or existing dishplayer owners could buy "lifetime" PTV for $99. The only catch is that everyone's "life" ends on 6/31/03. 

See ya
Tony


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2002)

Gentlemen - thank you for your quick responses (and wit). Looks like a good excuse to get a 721 to go along with my 501.

Mark


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TNGTony _
> *The only catch is that everyone's "life" ends on 6/31/03.
> 
> See ya
> Tony *


At the very least a lot of "lives" will be be open to interpretation at that point. I do not believe that E* will reinstate the fee on those accounts at that point.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

The jury is still out for me. We'll see. 

See ya
Tony


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

I can guarantee no one will be cut of on 6/31/03. However 6/30/03 is always a possibility. 

Could be flurry of PO'd posts on 7/1/03. I hope not.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

What better way to move DPers over to the 721/921 than to 
raise the rent on the DP? I have the freebie deal until 6/30/03, 
and if the monthly charge is imposed I'll definitely move to a 
newer PVR if I haven't already.


Nickster :smoking:


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

I would suggest you do the following. Call the Dish 800 number and follow the automated prompts to talk to a "dishplayer CSR". When you get on the phone with the CSR, in a polite and friendly voice, explain that you're interested in the PTV features and heard that you can try it out for free until next June, and would they please turn on the PTV for you? (Don't launch into a diatribe about all the problems you've had. ) If the CSR says no, then thank him/her for their time, hang up and call back later. Furthermore, I would suggest that call in the late evening to get a CSR on the night shift. They always seem more flexible.

That's what I did about 2 months ago and a very courteous CSR not only waived the fee, but walked me through the entire setup including reseting the unit and downloading the program guide. 

You catch more flies with honey.....


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TNGTony _
> *For a while there about a year and a half ago, new dishplayers came with a "lifetime" subcription to PTV or existing dishplayer owners could buy "lifetime" PTV for $99. The only catch is that everyone's "life" ends on 6/31/03.
> 
> See ya
> Tony *


*Tony*, This promo was originally called "3 Years Free PTV."

I'm sure E* never promoted it as a "lifetime" PTV sub for free altho it is possible some lame CSRs or salespeople might have thought that was the deal. But I'm not going to eat my shorts again so don't bother trying to provoke me.


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

HTGuy, when the promo first came out, it was Free for the lifetime of the unit, after about three months it became 3 yrs. It applied to any account that added a DP. Then it became new accounts, then with lots of arguing and complaining it went back to any account (new or current) as long as they added a DP or another DP. Current accounts without an additional DP could buy it for the $99 charge. That's how I ended up with the second DP.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Randy_B _
> *I can guarantee no one will be cut of on 6/31/03. However 6/30/03 is always a possibility.  *


DOH!!!! Isn't 2003 a june leap-year?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Well unless they give it to the rest of us (those who bought under a different promo) for free as well. Yeah there will be some PO'ed people. 

No offense guys but you signed up for an excellent promo. If DISH honors the deal by giving you free PTV till 6/30/03 I am not sure what you have to be POed about on 7/01/03.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Take my route, use the [email protected] email to complain about the PTV service....but be VERY nice...attract more BEES with honey....

You should be able to get a deal for $99 for the 501. Pays for itself in PTV fees in 10 months.

Use the cost-benefit argument of how much time it costs them to support the Dishplayer vs. the discount they give you on the 501.

Worked for me for 2 of them.


----------



## Sam1980 (Jul 19, 2002)

Tho only issue with trading the DP for a 501 is no iternet access. I understand the 721 may have this feature (??), If so, I'll just wait & get my 721 later. In the meantime, I'll keep sending my $10/month to Micro$oft.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Excuse me? 501 for $99 ? I asked a CSR and she said there was no such deal, only to DHP customers that someone must have gotten confused. It would be better off to just purchase the $199 upgrade deal to save on the PVR cost though. I doubt that when the lifetime PVR dishplayer feature time is up that they will just keep on giving it for free. I believe the $10 is to be charged automatically on the customers bills after that time. GUARANTEED loss of customers as a result.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2002)

I also have an original dishplayer 7100. I was never satisfied with this receiver, and made it known to Echostar (I never did have to pay for it, it was given to me by the dealer in exchange for about 10 referals). About 6 months ago I was able to get a 501 as an additional receiver for $99 & PTV turned on on my Dishplayer for free until June'03. The 501's fine, the Dishplayer still sucks, has all the bugs, but I least I didn't pay for it or the PTV. Keep trying, document everything, even phone calls. They will give in.


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

StuC, is your DP in use? Since the last upgrade, my DP has been exteremely stable and reliable. It is not just me, a lot of DP owners report this.

I was an original DP owner as well and I had worked my way up to the front office with my complaints, but now I am happy with the DP. In fact I recently turned back on the 2nd DP that was in the closet.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Maybe when people see the 501 that they will see that the dishplayer was not so bad after all, if they work out all the bugs. the thing about the dishplayer i did not like is the lack of record time, in which the hard drive can be upgraded.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I'll tell ya...since the second to last upgrade my dishplayer has been more than perfect! It even records programs I have set up when the scheduled time changes. I had The West Wing set to record every Wednesday at 9pm. But during the neverending NBA playoffs and finals The West Wing was shown at 8 pm for several seeks. Dish changed the record time on its own. When the show went back to 9pm, it recorded the show on time as well.

No problems here! I'm happy as a clam (except the fact that Dish Refuses to carry the UPN affiliate here)

See ya
Tony


----------



## Robert James Clark (May 18, 2002)

I have a 7100 and it works marvelously well...


Robert


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2002)

Randy, I'm still using the 7100 and I still do have problems...reboot during channel changes...1 min recordings now & then...pink screen...once in a while audio pops...I'll admit its not as bad as it used to be but it sems to get at least 1 NEW bug with every upgrade. Still sucks for the amount I pay for this service. By the way I still use the original remote, am I missing some of the features? I cant figure out how to do certian things, like record something thats already in progress. Also how big is the drive, seems I don't get much rec time only about 5 hrs.


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

That is about all you get with an original 7100. 8GB HD, gives about 4.5-5 hrs of recording. The fast local channel change reboot is 'sposedly in the works to be fixed. Work around is to not change so fast, allow each channel to buffer then go on. If browsing in the guide, set it to "stay on channel while browsing". The other bugs shouild be gone. I would suggest you do a "Jenny" reset (code in 8675309 after you power down and as soon as the light stops blinking). This will cause a reload of the WebTv software. Worse case would be a full dump and reload all software.

DP bugs certainly seem to be unit unique at times, but it should be better than you are seeing.

The new remotes have the keys specific to the PVR functions and the red record button that is causing your difficulty. The quickest way In know of the old remote is to hit the info key and then select record. This will give you what is left from the point you hit record. The DP is not like the 501 and 721, in that you can't go back and grabb the entire show once it has started.

Hope these help.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

To get the $99 deal, you need to get talking with a rep. from the [email protected] group. Be nice, make a good case for it making jokes out of how bad the Dishplayer is and how much time you spend with tech support, let them know you heard some "special" people got $99 deals, see what they can do....

If it doesn't work the first time, keep trying. The front-line CSRs won't be able to help you.


----------



## LarryS (Apr 22, 2002)

Would the supposed change in the DP to using the same guide service as the 501/721 effect the cost of the PVR service? If now they are paying MS to provide access to the guide and after the change they don't have to pay wouldn't it make sense to have the DP have no charge for PVR service like all the other E* products?


----------



## pjmrt (Jul 17, 2003)

Thanks for the advice. I am one of the multitude with a legacy dishplayer who lost PTV at end of June (unless I wanted to pay $10/mo). Contacted CSR at [email protected] They were very curtious and helpful. Very satisfied. Others - contact [email protected] Dish is trying to help their customers.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Those of you who had free PTV had that privilege extended threough at lkeast the end of theyear. TYhsoe of us who did not still pay. I inquired as to why this is the case and I was given freee PTV. 

The new guide is not relevant. Nice try though. There are rumors taht ehy will eventually ease MS out altogether and the fee will be history but that is all just rumor.


----------

